# no audio output for flash videos in linux firefox  FreeBSD 8.0



## dalfish (Feb 28, 2010)

I have installed FreeBSD8.0 and installed the following ports through the terminal linux firefox and linux-f10-flashplugin10
I dont have the sound output for youtube videos Please help to rectify the problem




Regards


Dalfish


----------



## dalfish (Mar 1, 2010)

The OSS driver and audio works well. I am using nvidia Realtek AC97 audio. PC is devoid of sound output while playing Youtube videos. it happens while using the linux firefox or linux opera. Mp3 and other offline videos work well


----------



## Zare (Mar 1, 2010)

Run ldd on libflashplayer.so and see if it misses any dependencies.


----------



## Zare (Mar 1, 2010)

By the way, why are you using Linux Firefox? Native Firefox & nspluginwrapper work just fine for Flash. Use search of this forum to get additional info.


----------



## dalfish (Mar 3, 2010)

*Dependencies found How to install it*

The following output i got after typing the ldd command




```
root@pcbsd-2369# /compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
        libssl.so.5 => not found
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x21029000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x21043000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x01001000)
root@pcbsd-2369#


libssl.so.5 not found
```


how can i install the above dependency


----------



## Zare (Mar 3, 2010)

First, you should post that on PC-BSD forums.
Second, that dependency list is quite narrow; here's mine for example


```
[zare@satcom /usr/home/zare]$ uname -a
FreeBSD satcom.lama.hr 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 16:02:27 UTC 2010     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[zare@satcom /usr/home/zare]$ /compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
        libssl.so.7 => /lib/libssl.so.7 (0x21029000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x21074000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x2108e000)
        libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x21206000)
        libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0x21234000)
        libcom_err.so.2 => /lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0x212d3000)
        libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x212d7000)
        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x212fc000)
        libcrypto.so.7 => /lib/libcrypto.so.7 (0x21313000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x21467000)
        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x2146c000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x01001000)
        libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x21481000)
        libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x2148b000)
        libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0x2148e000)
[zare@satcom /usr/home/zare]$
```

You probably have a higher version of libssl installed. Make a symlink called libssl.so.5 and point it to your installed Linux libssl. 

And again, why aren't you using native Firefox?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

This is confusing ..



> I have installed FreeBSD8.0


and


> root@pcbsd-2369


.

Is this FreeBSD or PC-BSD? The latter has its own package management, and interweaving native FreeBSD ports may cause unforseen problems with older/conflicting libs etc., if it can be done elegantly and error-free at all. Anyway, if this is PC-BSD:

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## dalfish (Mar 9, 2010)

I got the following output when entered the  The following at the terminal 

As libssl.so.5 is not present So i gave the command as in terminal 

i did a symlink ln -s /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.5 /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7f 

            Then entered the following in the terminal

`/compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so`


```
libssl.so.7 => /lib/libssl.so.7 (0x21029000)
libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x21074000)
libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x2108e000)
libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x21206000)
libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0x21234000)
libcom_err.so.2 => /lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0x212d3000)
libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x212d7000)
libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x212fc000)
libcrypto.so.7 => /lib/libcrypto.so.7 (0x21313000)
libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x21467000)
libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x2146c000)
/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x01001000)
libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x21481000)
libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x2148b000)
libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0x2148e000)
```

I think the earlier dependency problem would have been solved but Still there is no sound output while playing youtube videos. The sound driver works fine.  mp3 work flawlessly. Still the problem remains as a problem


----------

